# Google- IBS and SIBO with Fibromyalgia and ME/CFS: Breaking the Cycle - ProHealth



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

ProHealth
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS and SIBO with Fibromyalgia and ME/CFS: Breaking the Cycle*
*ProHealth*
According to research the majority of patients with Fibromyalgia and ME/CFS and have digestive symptoms, the most common of which is *IBS*. Research has identified a type of digestive problem that is commonly seen in patients called 'Small Intestinal *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

